# National Anthem at NBA and NFL games



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

How many of you have noticed professional athletes almost never place their hand over their heart when the National Anthem is played? That's even after the announcer asks for gentlemen to remove their hats and everyone to place their hand over their heart.

International players? OK this isn't their country; unless they are citizens, then they must.

Very disrespectful.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

dks202 said:


> How many of you have noticed professional athletes almost never place their hand over their heart when the National Anthem is played? That's even after the announcer asks for gentlemen to remove their hats and everyone to place their hand over their heart.
> 
> International players? OK this isn't their country; unless they are citizens, then they must.
> 
> Very disrespectful.


They could be Jehovah's Witnesses, as they aren't required to put a hand over the heart during the anthem.


----------



## Monk Strap (Dec 30, 2008)

I've heard that you're only supposed to put your hand over your heart for the Pledge of Allegiance, not the national anthem.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

From US CODE... Bold is mine to reference the sections..


TITLE 36-PATRIOTIC AND NATIONAL OBSERVANCES, CEREMONIES, AND ORGANIZATIONS
SUBTITLE I-PATRIOTIC AND NATIONAL OBSERVANCES AND CEREMONIES
PART A-OBSERVANCES AND CEREMONIES
CHAPTER 3-NATIONAL ANTHEM, MOTTO, FLORAL EMBLEM, AND MARCH
Section 301-National Anthem




Sec. 301. National anthem
(a) Designation.-The composition consisting of the words and music
known as the Star-Spangled Banner is the national anthem.
(b) Conduct During Playing.-During a rendition of the national
anthem-
(1) when the flag is displayed-
*(A) all present except those in uniform should stand at*
*attention facing the flag with the right hand over the heart;*
*(B) men not in uniform should remove their headdress with*
*their right hand and hold the headdress at the left shoulder,*
*the hand being over the heart; and*
(C) individuals in uniform should give the military salute
at the first note of the anthem and maintain that position until
the last note; and
(2) when the flag is not displayed, all present should face
toward the music and act in the same manner they would if the flag
were displayed.​


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Monk Strap said:


> I've heard that you're only supposed to put your hand over your heart for the Pledge of Allegiance, not the national anthem.


What's the difference?


----------



## wiredroach (Sep 14, 2008)

No one is required to formally observe the Anthem with a hand over their heart. Should they? Yes, and that's why the flag code uses the word "should." 

Unless you're at Yankee Stadium, where apparently the idiot management will toss you for walking to the bathroom during "God Bless America," which has no standing as an official song of any kind. I'm really tired of "patriotism creep," where suddenly people have to rise and remove hats and put hands over hearts for "GBA" and "America the Beautiful." I think this detracts from the singular honor paid to the national anthem.

Just my 2¢.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
....and then there are those who "creep" in the other direction, eventually unwilling to show any display of patriotism or love for a Country that has bestowed so many blessings upon them...such as being able to express oneself, as one sees fit and within the limits of certain laws!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Some people at sporting events should take off their hats and put their hand over their hearts.


----------



## wiredroach (Sep 14, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> ....and then there are those who "creep" in the other direction, eventually unwilling to show any display of patriotism or love for a Country that has bestowed so many blessings upon them...such as being able to express oneself, as one sees fit and within the limits of certain laws!


Well, I'll gladly suffer the fools who won't show any patriotism to avoid the throngs who insist on compulsory observance of "patriotic" rituals under threat of suspicion or worse. You know where that leads....


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

What about the athletes on the court, ice, or field? They are chewing gum, or looking around while the NA is playing. They are the ones I was refering to. Most of the fans (around here anyway) show respect. It's most of the players who don't. 

Foreign players not included....Manun Ginobili, Steve Nash, etc.. UNLESS they have become US citizens.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

wiredroach said:


> Just my 2¢.


I applaud and congratulate you for figuring out how to type the "¢" symbol. Most people, when giving their two cents, either aren't clever enough to figure out how to type it, or are too lazy to bother caring, so instead we get their $0.02 (or, more commonly, $.02).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

You should also try to sing along that's if you still know the words.


----------



## Wildblue (Oct 11, 2009)

JJR512 said:


> I applaud and congratulate you for figuring out how to type the "¢" symbol. Most people, when giving their two cents, either aren't clever enough to figure out how to type it, or are too lazy to bother caring, so instead we get their $0.02 (or, more commonly, $.02).


Okay, I'll bite, since I can't figure it out--how do you make the cents symbol?

My input to this thread--the lack of respect shown during the national anthem at public events is appalling to me. People/athletes/whomever chewing gum, fidgeting around, sitting down, talking, etc. You stand still, quietly, out of respect. And I don't care WHAT country you're from. When I'm at any event where another country's national anthem is played, I stand just as still and quietly to respect THAT country and everything that their national anthem means to them.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Wildblue said:


> Okay, I'll bite, since I can't figure it out--how do you make the cents symbol?


On a Windows computer, hold down *ALT* while typing 0162 on the numeric keypad (this only works with the numeric keypad numbers, not the numbers above the letters).

On a Macintosh, it's simply *Option* + *4*. That's easy to remember because instead of *Shift* + *4* for $, it's *Option* + *4* for ¢.

(These instructions may not work on non-US or non-standard keyboard layouts or character codes.)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JJR512 said:


> On a Windows computer, hold down *ALT* while typing 0162 on the numeric keypad (this only works with the numeric keypad numbers, not the numbers above the letters).
> 
> On a Macintosh, it's simply *Option* + *4*. That's easy to remember because instead of *Shift* + *4* for $, it's *Option* + *4* for ¢.
> 
> (These instructions may not work on non-US or non-standard keyboard layouts or character codes.)


I couldn't do it on mine JJ.


----------



## recoveringchef (Nov 17, 2009)

I actually just saw an interview with Mark Sanchez of the New York Jets on ESPN a couple of days ago that touched on this subject. He said that head coach Rex Ryan demands two things of his players if they want to continue to start: when interviewing with the press, always credit at least two other players and one coach, and always get the national anthem right. Meaning, stand silently with your hand over your heart and face the flag. +1 million for Rex Ryan.


----------



## chamjoe (Oct 26, 2009)

This wasn't originally written until 1931. I don't really see where Congress gets the right to define whats patriotic or not. If this was written by Scott Key it would carry a little more merit or had a story behind it I would love to know it.

Until then, I don't appreciate any person tellling another citizen what is or isn't patriotic (within reason). This isn't China. I consider myself a proud American but see no reason to be told out of "respsect" to preform this action while seeing the song played. Now, would talking durring the song be disrespectful or checking your facebook status on your iphone I think we can all say yes to that. Just like going to church every Sunday doesn't automatically make you a good (or bad) christian, neither should ones choice of hand placement during the anthem define a patriot.

With that said I think many proathletes (NBA and NFL) seem to project themselves as being god-like with no respect for others or the American dream that allowed them to receive that check with all of those 000's in it. Yet, our kids look up to Tiger Woods and Michael Vick like our great grand parrents looked up our forefathers of this country.



dks202 said:


> From US CODE... Bold is mine to reference the sections..
> 
> 
> TITLE 36-PATRIOTIC AND NATIONAL OBSERVANCES, CEREMONIES, AND ORGANIZATIONS
> ...


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Howard said:


> I couldn't do it on mine JJ.


Mac or Windows?


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

In Windows the it should be in the character map, in the accessories folder.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

On Windows, you have to type the entire four digits (including the leading zero) on the number pad (not the top row of keys) with the "Num Lock" on, while holding down the "Alt" key (_not _the "Ctrl" key) for the entire four digits. The ¢ should appear when you release the "Alt" key. Other handy codes are:

£ "pounds" 0163
€ "Euros" 0128
÷ "divide sign" 0247
ñ "Spanish enyay" 0241
ö "German o-umlaut" 0246
ä German "a-umlaut" 0228

A few others:
© "Copyright" 0169
® "Registered Trade Mark" 0174
™ "Trade Mark" 0153
° "degrees" 0176
and for lawyers, § "Section" 0167

I can see all of these in this post. If you can't see any of these, then the problem is probably with the fonts installed in your browser.

I keep a handy Post-It with these next to my keyboard.


----------



## DocVenture (Sep 30, 2010)

Handy list. Now I have my own Post-It hanging on the side of my monitor. :rolleyes2:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JJR512 said:


> Mac or Windows?


Windows.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I think everyone should put their hand over their heart and remove the hat.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Howard said:


> Windows.


Did JerseyJohn's post a few posts back help you at all? He said the same thing I did, although with more detail, and codes for other symbols as well.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

JJR512 said:


> Did JerseyJohn's post a few posts back help you at all? He said the same thing I did, although with more detail, and codes for other symbols as well.


Yes it did,thanks JJ.


----------

